# Ghosthunting



## Crenshaw (Dec 20, 2007)

Has anyone here gone ghost hunting before?

aparently people's lights ALWAYS fail because the ghost feeds off the energy in your batteries, or something like that, thats why the surrounding area is cold. Any experiences?

im not looking to go, then again, would make a great way to test out the capabilities of a light..

Of course there are some people who dont believe in ghosts, but either way, a totaly dark house where you can test out your new light....sounds tantilising huh?

And what light would you bring?



Crenshaw


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 21, 2007)

When I was a child and about to cross a street my mother told me to look left and right for cars and trucks, and up for witches and ghosts. But I haven't looked lately.

However, were I to do so, I'd probably elect to carry something with a lot of flood to better catch each fleeting apparition. And were I to bring along an unbeliever, I'd probably have a Fenix LOD Q4 set to high and powered by a 10440. Draining the battery in just ten minutes or so might really make a believer out of someone. (This chain of events could work out really fine if you brought along your girlfriend - dark house, scary, no light left.)


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 21, 2007)

Bring the best light you have, because an "apparition" is probably as likely to respond to light as a court -ordered paternity test. Don't be scared it's only (dead ) people.:thumbsup:.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 21, 2007)

no stupid ghost could kill my McG.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 21, 2007)

I went this previous Halloween with some friends from work that are way into hunting the dead. One guy has an all the Infared, night vision and voice recorders. 

We went out in the desert where some people died from being hit by a train or something to that affect. Needless to say we did not see anything or hear anything, but it was a fun little get toghter.


----------



## 1 what (Dec 21, 2007)

Since most ghosts don't illuminate with 10KW intensity and they are fickle++ I'd recommend a low intensity red light to preserve night vision and something with a long burn time to move about the "site" and waiting. Believe it or not I've done post-graduate level research in this area and very few sightings are made in total darkness. A Fenix P3D (on low) with red filter would be ideal. (Thanks 4sevens, I'll accept 10% off the next purchase). In case you ask i've met a lot of people who believe they have seen things but remain un-convinced re the reality. Like beauty, it's all in the interpretation.:candle:


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 21, 2007)

I absolutely love investigations into the paranormal and remain a firm believer in the possibilities of ghosts, poultergeists etc.

I am slightly more swayed, these days, by the power of suggestion and psychology rather than paranormality but to each their own. So for ghost hunting I would suggest a good red light and a couple of very bright flooders for relieving the fear when it gets too much. So I'll go with the P3D Q5 with the red filter and a Magled 3D or a Princeton Tec Surge - or even any of the no brand ! million candlepower jobbos from your local hardware. Say what you will about Mags, they sure are hefty and reassuring in the hand!

My take on it is, if you take fright and run/flee - you may damage or lose your lovely expensive Mcluxes, Mods, SF Titans etc. So stay cheap and effective instead.

Do not take any pebbles or marbles!!!


Be lucky...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 21, 2007)

I guess I'll bring my proton pack.


----------



## Radio (Dec 21, 2007)

I guess it's time to "OUT" myself. I'm an unofficial member of TAPS. I have an EMF meter, a couple of zero lux digital camcorders(3 CCD) and several digital recorders used for EMF's.( I need to get a FLIR) I have met both Grant and Jason several times. They actually did several investigations last year in my area. Now let me explain. My wife is the believer, I am the cynic. I try to "debunk" everything that is attributed to the paranormal. That being said, I have peronally witnessed some very strange things that I can not explain. Last but not least it is a lot of fun and very exciting . Have fun GhostHunting!!!!! :tinfoil:


----------



## James S (Dec 21, 2007)

I think that a night out in a haunted house could be a great deal of fun. I wouldn't get too disappointed if you dont find any ghosts. What fun about the snipe hunt is not catching the snipe, but the drinking... I'd bring a couple of $.99 lights from wallmart to use when you want dim, flickery, oh my gosh is that a ghost or are my batteries just loose! And then I'd have something decent in my pocket to use in case I actually needed some light to get safely around.

Then take a lot of pictures in the dark so that you can capture some blurry images, lense flare and dust particles and swear to your friends later that they are ghost pictures!

Great fun


----------



## shakeylegs (Dec 21, 2007)

The few people I know who've claimed to encounter ghosts or spirits didn't need a flashlight. When we first moved to Napa Valley, my wife, daughter and I were essentially homeless as nothing was available. My wife came down with strep throat and a new acquaintance was nice enough to put us up in an historic old farmhouse on her property. My daughter slept alone upstairs in one of the two tiny bedrooms. After one night she refused, preferring to sleep with us downstairs. She saw nothing, but she felt something, a presence of sorts, and was uncomfortable. We later learned from the owner that the house was "occupied". 

As a child and teen in Poland, my rebellious artist wife would frequent the local Gdansk graveyards - nothing kinky, she just loved the solitude (this was communist Poland where everyone was watching) and the beautiful statuary. Nighttime in winter was her favorite. She claims to have seen occasional spirits glowing through the night. But she doesn't like to talk about it much. At first she was frightened but it didn't scare her off. She still loves to walk a cemetery at night, any chance she gets. I've gone along but never seen a thing. 

Before I was married, I had a Brazilian girlfriend. After a time she confided that she was a Medium and Spiritist. As she described it, Spiritism was a blend of African religious tradition and Catholicism. She claimed to be able to Astral Project ( project herself out of body ), an ability she once demonstrated in my presence. It was enough to make me question my previous disbelief in such things. I still get goosebumps thinking about it! Anyway, eventually I realized that she saw spirits everywhere, and it was a real struggle for her to stay grounded without distraction in "real" world events. 

Each of these people is extremely sensitive and perceptive. Whether they are, seeing something, or tuning into something, or just conjuring something, their experiences are very real for them. And the spill over has sent a few chills up my spine, even though I lean toward skepticism. 

If you're going to go, bring an open attitude, a red beam flashlight to preserve your vision, and the brightest white torch you've got so you don't trip and injure yoursef as you're running away in terror.


----------



## Illum (Dec 21, 2007)

it was commonly believed that ghosts or spirits will occupy an unoccupied/abandoned home for reasons of sorts...and for some unknown reason there are research/explorers that came up with similar results. ghost hunting in a graveyard sometimes blurs your thought process. its like using a flashlight with holes and rings and artifacts, it sometimes misleads you into thinking theres something there

if your going to bring a flashlight, for heavens sake bring something that doesn't use a smooth reflector and a @#$% krypton lamp


----------



## LED BriCK (Dec 21, 2007)

I was once awakened in the middle of the night by a floating apparition who told me, "I am Dennis Lan. Please stay out of my pumphouse!"


----------



## Illum (Dec 21, 2007)

LED BriCK said:


> I was once awakened in the middle of the night by a floating apparition who told me, "I am Dennis Lan. Please stay out of my pumphouse!"



don't bring THAT THREAD back to life again 
for those who don't know the story behind Dennis...read: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/111589


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 21, 2007)

1 what said:


>



(singing) I.....ain't got no.....booooooodddeeeeyyyyyy

:tinfoil:


----------



## shakeylegs (Dec 21, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> (singing) I.....ain't got no.....booooooodddeeeeyyyyyy
> 
> :tinfoil:



Either your age is showing or you are haunted by the ghost of Keely Smith


----------



## Burgess (Dec 21, 2007)

Very interesting thread !


Anyone else have some stories ?


Any specific details would be interesting.



Sounds like a great way to "test" your flashlights. 

_


----------



## zpaulg (Dec 22, 2007)

Went on an all night jobby a few weeks back for the first time.

Took place in Margam castle in south Wales, fantastic Gothic building.

Lights off most of night for effect and atmosphere, icy cold and blowing a gale!

Took:

Lumapower D mini.

Fenix P3D

Olight T20 Q5 and an

Inova Bolt (2AA), which I lent to a friend.

The Olight came up trumps, absolutely mega, it blew everyone away ( including any prospective ghosts).

Very impressive light, many people commented on its power!

The scariest thing I saw all night was the cheap coffee, but I had a great time playing with my lights!!!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 22, 2007)

Castles and flashlights! Now that's what I call a match made in heaven.


----------



## KeyGrip (Dec 23, 2007)

I went into a friend's "haunted" attic once with my slightly modified 9P. The scariest thing up there was the amount of fiberglass insulation floating around.


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 23, 2007)

i dont really plan to go ghost hunting myself...i freak out to easy...
but seriously, what of that whole ghosts drain batteries thing, no torch, no matter how reliable, can work without batteries, except eternalights and such, but those arent exactly bright...

Crenshaw


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 23, 2007)

shakeylegs said:


> Either your age is showing or you are haunted by the ghost of Keely Smith



Actually I'm being haunted by that David Lee Roth video! :laughing:


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Dec 23, 2007)

it would be more scary to bring a candle instead of a flashlight! 

Or an old oil lantern, if the flame went out you have to fumble with matches to light it again! (you cant use a lighter).

Ghost hunting old style!


----------



## Illum (Dec 23, 2007)

just the beam artifacts would freak me out....not to mention the fire/hot flying glass/mess a oil lantern would cause if you drop it


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 24, 2007)

I've got kind of a different ghost story...

Years ago, I had this huge cat, he was about 18 yrs old and weighed around 20 pounds. It wasn't that unusual for him to jump up on my bed in the middle of the night. Due to his weight "problem," you _definitely _felt him land on the bed and could easily feel each step as he walked across the bed to lay down against my legs, my side, or even my head, depending on his preference each night.

Well one night shortly after I went to bed, I felt him jump up and walk over and lay down next to my legs. I reached down to pet him and there was nothing there! I was pretty freaked out to say the least! I reached down next to my bed and grabbed my flashlight (cheapie 2D), turned it on to find him laying on the floor on the other side of the room.

I finally calmed down, chaulked it up to being halfway to snoozeville and went to sleep. In the morning, I got up and got dressed And just as I was about to leave the room, I reached down to pet him and he was cold as ice...he had died at some point during the night! Now, THAT freaked me OUT!!!

It actually happened again a couple of days later...I swear to God, I felt him jump up on the bed and walk over and lay down next to my legs. I didn't reach down to see if anything was there that time...I just laid there petrified for most of the night before I finally fell asleep.

I've told this story to several people and a few don't buy it...and I probably wouldn't either, if it hadn't happened to me.

I've seen a few weird things in my life, but I still lean toward the 
skeptical side with most "sightings" but due to the experience with my cat, and a couple of others, I keep an open mind.


----------



## Illum (Dec 24, 2007)

you have a very devoted cat there, you should feel happy your companions with you despite the fact its in another dimension:candle:


----------



## Burgess (Dec 24, 2007)

to *Toohotruk* --


Quite a creepy tale there. :candle:


Thank you for sharing it with us. :thumbsup:



Anybody else ? ? ?


_


----------



## Chronos (Dec 24, 2007)

I've got a decent one. My brother and I were staying at my grandmother's victorian home in St. Paul, MN back in the eighties. We curious about the attic, so we borrowed the attic door key and spent an afternoon digging through old trunks and boxes. My grandmother thought we were nuts- she couldn't walk up the tight staircase any more, and warned us it was full of "junk." We found items from a trooper's WWII trunk (he rented a room in the late '40s), 1920s era dresses and hats, old newspapers, and a finished bedroom with a small closet. The bedroom had a dresser, a bed with no mattress, and a few old toys and boxes in it. The rest of the attic was unfinished. When we were finished we locked the attic door (old skeleton key) and put the key in the dresser in the bedroom that I was using.

That night my brother and I stayed up late downstairs in the living room. We finally migrated back upstairs and he went to his room and I to mine (I had my mom's old bedroom). Our rooms were adjacent to one-another, at the front of the house.

At around 1 or 2 am I awoke to weird noises. Something was moving around up in the attic. I immediately opened the drawer to see if my brother grabbed the attic door key and was exploring- the key was in the drawer! A few moments later my brother came running into my bedroom. He was freaked! The noises in the attic woke him too. We walked together past the attic door and peeked in my grandmother's room- she was sound asleep. We tiptoed back to my room and listened to the noises- it sounded like furniture moving. We wondered if we'd opened a window and let a raccoon in. After an hour or so the noises stopped, but we slept together that night as we were so freaked.

In the morning we decided to find out what had happened. We took the key, unlocked the door, and cautiously walked back up into the attic. Everything looked the same. All the windows were closed. We walked across the attic to the bedroom and opened the door...

All the furniture had moved! Plus all the dresser drawers were fully opened. I still feel a chill when I think about it. It was a small room, so moving the furniture was no small feat. We ran back down the stairs and told my grandmother everything. She smiled and laughed, and told us it was all a bad dream. When my parents returned later that night we told my mom about the noises and the furniture. She turned pale, and then told us how weird it was sleeping in her room when she was a kid. Every now and then she'd be awakened by weird noises in the attic. She was never allowed to go up there as her mom said it was dangerous and full of junk. She told us of how it sounded like furniture moving... details we experienced, as well.

It is all true. It is so funny to ask my brother about that night. His eyes open wide and he shakes his head, and admits he's still freaked by it all.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 24, 2007)

I occasionally feel that 'thump' on the bed when I'm falling asleep. It feels quite distinctive and tactile, as I can feel the bed reverberating a little bit from the thump. So far I've been writing it off as one of those neural anomalies that results from different parts of my body/brain drifting off at different times, causing some sort of imbalance between what's real and what's happening in a dream.

But I used to have cats... :thinking:


----------



## Burgess (Dec 25, 2007)

to *Chronos* --


That was *very* interesting. :thumbsup:



May i ask:


About how old were you at the time ?


Is your brother younger or older ?


Does your Grandmother still live there ?


Has she ever heard anything ?



and , most important . . . .


Would she mind if a dozen or so CPF'ers spent the night there ?




We want to learn *more* about that attic !

:candle:
_


----------



## Manzerick (Dec 25, 2007)

I think i'd be more scared of the dozen of us up there!! :lolsign:


Ghosts beware!!!


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 25, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> you have a very devoted cat there, you should feel happy your companions with you despite the fact its in another dimension:candle:



You know, I was about 22 years old (I think) when it happened and it really did scare the hell out of me at the time, but years later, I thought about it and I don't know why it frightened me so much...after all, it was just my cat laying down next to me like he had thousands of times when he was alive, I should have been comforted. Still breaks my heart after all these years...I _really_ loved that cat.

Great story Chronos! I love stories like that! Bet that freaked you out at the time! I kind of wish I could experience something like that now.


----------



## Valolammas (Dec 25, 2007)

Not really a ghost story, but I got spooked good a couple of nights ago.

I was out taking our dog for a late night walk, all peace and quiet with nobody in sight. All of the sudden the dog gets all bristled and starts barking. I look where her nose is pointing (while digging my light out of my pocket) and notice a grayish-brown lump on the side of the road, maybe 4-5 meters away. Oh, it's just a rabbit, I think, when suddenly, the lump gets up and turns out to be way bigger than I thought. Turned out to be an eagle owl (_Bubo bubo_), which spread its wings and took off right towards us! Luckily, it decided to do just a fly-by and went up into a tree to glare at us. But it really scared me for a moment.


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 26, 2007)

Come to think of it, an attic versus a whole bunch of cpfers..sounds abit imbalanced in favour of the cpfers..LOL 

Crenshaw


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 26, 2007)

Burgess said:


> and , most important . . . .
> 
> Would she mind if a dozen or so CPF'ers spent the night there ?
> 
> ...


 What we do when we don't have Dennis Lan(e?) to wonder about.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow guys this is a great thread! Very fascinating to read about CPFers' experiences with ghosts! I personally have never experienced a "ghost" per se, but I admit I'm constantly spooked by stories and the eerie feeling whenever I'm up alone at night (like right now!)

Seriously though, I just heard a strange voice outside, and some rustling. I just checked outside with my Xenide, but nothing in sight. Bizarre to say the least.



Crenshaw said:


> but seriously, what of that whole ghosts drain batteries thing, no torch, no matter how reliable, can work without batteries...



Does anybody have any input on this? It would be interesting to see if there's any truth to this... another CPF experiment?

Dudemar


----------



## Chronos (Dec 26, 2007)

Burgess said:


> to *Chronos* --
> 
> 
> That was *very* interesting. :thumbsup:
> ...



LOL. 

I was about 20 at the time. Full of testosterone, so not much ever scared (or scares) me. My brother is a couple of years younger than me. My grandmother passed away about ten years ago.

Several years after this took place she sold the house to a cousin. My cousin has never reported any weird noises. 

The home was a Victorian built at the end of the 1800s. My great-grandmother bought the home in the 1920s and rented out a few of the bedrooms to help bring in more income. This continued through the 1950s.

Over the years I've spoken to several family friends who stayed there and just mentioned the upstairs bedroom. They all got strange looks on their faces and mentioned weird noises and sightings. One family friend, Zelda, stayed there in the same room as below for over ten years and told me the house was haunted. She wouldn't give me details, but just smiled.

About six months later I was sleeping in the other bedroom - the one my brother stayed in that strange night- with my dog sleeping on the floor next to my bed. My dog awoke me- she jumped into my bed and was growling. She was looking at the walk-in closet door in the front corner of the room. A few moments later the door opened... I thought "what is this?" Then a person walked out of the closet. He was wearing dark clothes and a dark hat, and was looking towards the ground, his hands folded in front of him. He took two steps, stopped, and started to look up. Then he vanished.

The whole time my dog was growling, but had backed up against me. When the apparition vanished, she calmed down but wouldn't get back onto the floor. When the shock of it wore off I ran downstairs and stayed up the rest of the morning watching TV. I never slept in that room again without a light on.

Those are the only two "incidents" that I've experienced. The first one I cannot explain, as my brother experienced it with me, and no one else had the attic key. The second I'd say was a dream, but my dog was with me the whole time. She actually woke me, and I never went back to sleep after the event.


----------



## nobody (Dec 26, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> it was commonly believed that ghosts or spirits will occupy an unoccupied/abandoned home for reasons of sorts...


20 years ago I lived in an abandoned (1849) house that was bought by some friends and was just starting to undergo renovations, no heat, no plumbing, no plaster walls or ceilings anymore, just electric. A buddy and I had an "industrial band" and a couple of nights a week we would lay down tracks on a 4 track tape upstairs in the attic. Awful sounding crap. One particular night we just finished a track and sat back to listen to our latest batch of crap. A few minutes into the track and out of nowhere the "music" began cracking and fading out to nothing but silence. Then a gravelly voice comes on the tape saying "GET OUT. WE DON'T WANT ANY..." Then the "music" started fading/crackling back in just like we recorded it. None of that gravelly voice stuff was audible while we were recording. We played it back over and over...Sort of weirded us out to say the least. We guessed that it may have been a truck's cb radio interfering with the recording. But it sure sounded like it was directed to us!


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 26, 2007)

Burgess said:


> to *Chronos* --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that would be one helluva bright attic! :candle::candle::candle::candle::candle: :candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle: :candle:

Chronos...the second part of your story is even creepier than the first!!! 

And to Nobody...your story kind of reminds me of how Trent Reznor of "Nine Inch Nails" bought or rented one of the houses where the Manson murders took place to record an album...weird!


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 26, 2007)

Toohotruk said:


> Now that would be one helluva bright attic!


I can just imagine the furniture wandering around with all that light on it.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 26, 2007)

What IS it about these ghosts, and their "furniture re-arranging" habits ?


Don't they have enough *hobbies* to keep themselves occupied ?


_


----------



## Illum (Dec 26, 2007)

Manzerick said:


> I think i'd be more scared of the dozen of us up there!! :lolsign:
> 
> 
> Ghosts beware!!!



yeah...with all these high density batteries in our light the ghosts would be popping like overcharged caps

all this haunted house stuffs getting to me, but then again we really need another of these Dennis Lan... threads:thumbsup:


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 26, 2007)

Burgess said:


> Don't they have enough *hobbies* to keep themselves occupied ?


:ironic: You mean "*hob*bies". You're on holiday, aren't you? :laughing:


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 27, 2007)

Burgess said:


> What IS it about these ghosts, and their "furniture re-arranging" habits ?
> 
> 
> Don't they have enough *hobbies* to keep themselves occupied ?
> ...


funny, you would think that instead of messing up, they would put everything back to where it was when they were alive, asuming the dead ghost is moving its belongings...

Crenshaw


----------



## RecycledElectron (Dec 27, 2007)

I was at a family friend's house back when I was about 9. She was an extraordinary woman, in her late 60's, a true renaissance woman. She was explaining to me about her spirit guides (some claimed to be ghosts) and how they would advise her. I told her that I didn't believe in spirits or ghosts. She had a number of small curio cabinets and dressers in her drawing room, with knick knacks and pictures atop them. When I professed my disbelief, a picture atop one of the curio cabinets fell smack over on it's face. The other 4 or 5 on the curio were unaffected. No, no semi's were going by outside, there were no earthquakes. The picture had been leaning back at a 20-30 degree angle, just like the rest. This lady announced that one of her spirit guides was unhappy at my disbelief. The room had turned cold, it was sunny outside and I decided that it was a good time to go play in the sun. 

Perhaps that's why I wish to hold the sun in my hand.

Later I became a martial artist in the Japanese tradition and learned from some gentlemen from the Kodokan in Japan that there was more to the human body than the end of one's knuckles or the ball of the foot. If you believe that all you can see is all that exists, unfortunately you limit yourself. To paraphrase one of the ancients, "If you study and meditate in order to walk on water, you never will. If you study and meditate to perfect your spirit, you will be able to walk on water, but you won't care."


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 27, 2007)

well, since were on the topic, i guess ill tell ya'll about the farmhouse i grew up in. its still my grandfathers house, my dad is a doctor, and my mom figured that i should live on the farm so that i wouldnt end up like some other med-brats that we knew, so i did and i loved it. living on a farm is the best. anyways the downstairs den in connected to a guest bedroom, called the "glass room" because my grandma was very much into making stained glass sculptures after she retired from 30+ years as a welder (she just has to make something with her hands), and she did the work in there. then it was converted back into a bedroom for my aunt because she was sick (heart and both lung transplant in '96, she went into rejection of the organs) and after she died in '02 there were lots of very strange occurances in that room, one that i remember very well was about a year after she passed, it was late at night and i was up watching SNL, and i heard a very large crash in the room, and i knew that one of the glass sculptures must have tipped over, because it was loud as everything. i went in there to survey the damage, but nothing was broken. everything was in perfect order. a few weeks later one night while i was watching tv the connecting doors doorknob (the old box type lock mechanism) started rattling like it was locked and someone was trying to get it, (when i was little i used to play with my aunt and lock the door) i just offhandedly said "quit it" and the door stopped instantly, but i got up to check and the door was locked, and no one ever locks that door, theres no reason. ive never been scared in the slightest when any of this has happened, to be honest i actually feel really at peace. i cant explain it. 

also, right after my aunt passed away, whenever my mom would call from our house down to the farm the caller ID would show up with my aunts name, strange because there has never been a number with my aunts name. my grandma nearly passed out the first time she saw it on the caller ID.


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 27, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> don't bring THAT THREAD back to life again
> for those who don't know the story behind Dennis...read: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/111589



Thanks for posting the link...I'm about halfway through it and it's VERY entertaining!  I wish I could have gotten in on it before it was closed...but then who knows? This thread is pretty damned interesting itself!


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 27, 2007)

woe be to the person that is reading this in the cafe at night, in his hall/living room using the computer in the dark. And shame on him if he doesnt have his EDC, or something better like a surefire next to him in CASE theres a wierd noise...

:candle::candle:

:nana:

Crenshaw


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 27, 2007)

mossyoak said:


> well, since were on the topic, i guess ill tell ya'll about the farmhouse i grew up in. its still my grandfathers house, my dad is a doctor, and my mom figured that i should live on the farm so that i wouldnt end up like some other med-brats that we knew, so i did and i loved it. living on a farm is the best. anyways the downstairs den in connected to a guest bedroom, called the "glass room" because my grandma was very much into making stained glass sculptures after she retired from 30+ years as a welder (she just has to make something with her hands), and she did the work in there. then it was converted back into a bedroom for my aunt because she was sick (heart and both lung transplant in '96, she went into rejection of the organs) and after she died in '02 there were lots of very strange occurances in that room, one that i remember very well was about a year after she passed, it was late at night and i was up watching SNL, and i heard a very large crash in the room, and i knew that one of the glass sculptures must have tipped over, because it was loud as everything. i went in there to survey the damage, but nothing was broken. everything was in perfect order. a few weeks later one night while i was watching tv the connecting doors doorknob (the old box type lock mechanism) started rattling like it was locked and someone was trying to get it, (when i was little i used to play with my aunt and lock the door) i just offhandedly said "quit it" and the door stopped instantly, but i got up to check and the door was locked, and no one ever locks that door, theres no reason. ive never been scared in the slightest when any of this has happened, to be honest i actually feel really at peace. i cant explain it.
> 
> also, right after my aunt passed away, whenever my mom would call from our house down to the farm the caller ID would show up with my aunts name, strange because there has never been a number with my aunts name. my grandma nearly passed out the first time she saw it on the caller ID.



Great story! Reminds me of something that happened when I was very young, maybe 5 or 6 yrs old...the details are kind of sketchy because it happened so long ago, but I can distinctly remember sitting with my Mom and watching TV (B&W back in those days) and hearing a strange noise coming from the hallway behind us. We both turned around to see the phone cord flipping around on the floor all by itself...thing is, we could clearly see the entire cord including *both *ends. This was back in the day, when telephones were "hard-wired" meaning they were permanently attached to the wall and the phone with a heavy cord...no plug-ins like there are these days. It was flipping around fairly violently, banging against the wall and the floor, making quite a bit of noise in the process. We looked at each other, then back at the hallway and my Mom yelled, "STOP IT!" and it DID! It abruptly fell silent on the floor and didn't move again! This was very weird, to say the least!

Well, a little while later, the phone rang loudly (and if you weren't around back in those days, the phones had REAL metal bells in them that were VERY LOUD) and we both just about jumped out of our skins! Mom answered it, said a couple of things to whomever was calling, I really can't remember, then she started crying. When she got off the phone, she explained to me that my great-grandmother (her mother's mother) had died less than an hour before! 

The bad news had made us forget about the mysterious flipping cord for awhile, until my Mom let out a gasp...then she said maybe the cord had something to do with Grandma. She speculated that was about the time she died and my Grandpa (the person that called with the news) had told her that the last word she said before she died was my Mom's name! 

I haven't thought about that for years and years! When you talked about the doorknob stopping it's rattling after you told it to stop, it brought back that memory. 

That was one of the weirdest things I ever experienced!


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 27, 2007)

Crenshaw said:


> woe be to the person that is reading this in the cafe at night, in his hall/living room using the computer in the dark. And shame on him if he doesnt have his EDC, or something better like a surefire next to him in CASE theres a wierd noise...
> 
> :candle::candle:
> 
> ...



Right now, I am surrounded by flashlights!!!


----------



## Shreknow91 (Dec 27, 2007)

Crenshaw said:


> woe be to the person that is reading this in the cafe at night, in his hall/living room using the computer in the dark. And shame on him if he doesnt have his EDC, or something better like a surefire next to him in CASE theres a wierd noise...
> 
> :candle::candle:
> 
> ...




just cause u said that i now have a streamlight litebox, surefire G2, and a fenix P3D CE Q5 within 1 foot of me and im sitting on the couch right underneath the lightswitch that turns on the ceilingfan light...
yes... i do spook easily

oh yeah, and my 6 foot 2 350 pound dad on the couch next to me
and the two dogs (great dane(= horse) and a pug) at my feet


:duh2::thumbsup:
i think im set


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 27, 2007)

Crenshaw said:


> woe be to the person that is reading this in the cafe at night, in his hall/living room using the computer in the dark.


_Now_ is the time for a power cut. Mwa ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 27, 2007)

i guess its good that i am reading this in the office, thats fully lighted, and many people around me....haha...and i use my computer at home sitting up in bed..with my LODCE and Jetbeam U on two magnets bluetacked to the wall beside my bed, and all the rest of my lights on a shelf above me, arms reach away....

Shreknow91, good job...:twothumbs

although no amount of muscle power will help you against a ghost, or biting power for that matter..

muahahaa..

oOoooooO..(nahhh, its just the wind)

Crenshaw


----------



## Burgess (Dec 27, 2007)

to *Toohotruk* --


Your "telephone cord" story was riveting ! :twothumbs


Thank you for sharing that with us.


Keep 'em coming, folks !

:eeksign:
_


----------



## shakeylegs (Dec 29, 2007)

Are there any CPFers from Atchison, Kansas? Travel channel is running a spookumentary, calling Atchison the scariest place in the US, where "ghosts of all sorts are said to frolic". Sally, the man hating ghost and dozens more. Perhaps an annual Atchison flashapalooza is in order.


----------



## dudemar (Dec 29, 2007)

My grandma's house in Japan is quite creepy. She lived in the mountains where it's not very populated, and at night it's pitch black (next time I will bring my Xenide and 10 extra battery packs). One time my mom was praying with family members, when she thought she heard someone opening the front door over and over again. She thought it was my cousin playing around, so she went to look- there was nothing there. A few minutes later it happened a second time, and again, nothing there. Later that day we found out my uncle had passed away, and it was around the same time that my mom heard the front door open and close.

On a separate occasion, my aunt thought she heard someone "running" or "stomping" in the bathroom. She took a look, but saw nothing. Again, it turned out someone else passed away that day, around the same time the noises occurred.

After that I dreaded taking a bath - especially at night. Luckily I didn't see or hear anything.


It would be cool if I could invite TOOL to play their songs there in the middle of the night, to exorcise a few ghosts. Not that they'd come, lol. On another off subject joke, me and my brother always kid each other on playing Doom 3, Silent Hill or Fatal Frame in front of my grandma's house, in the dead of night. That would be pretty sweet, lol; I'm sure it would trump any haunted house!


I know we have quite a few camera aficionados, how about "ghost photography"? It'd be interesting to hear input on this subject. My family in Japan is into this kind of thing a lot, they always try to make things out in snapshots. Some snaps have little circles or blobs, other times the images are downright creepy (faces, figures, etc.).

I'm ALWAYS scared of ghosts, even though I've never seen or experienced one. Whenever I'm by myself at 3:00AM typing on CPF, I always think of *The Grudge.*

Dudemar


----------



## -walle- (Dec 29, 2007)

I went ghost hunting a couple of years ago. I'm not sure i have the film anymore, but we taped most of it. In the middle of us using the ouija board our only turned on flashlight went out for no aparent reason. One guy says "guys. I think i just heard something behind me" we were out of there pretty damn quickly. The camera hadn't crapped out like the light so we were able to see it all on video afterwards, it was as described, but right before the guy says he thaught he heard something you can fairly clearly hear this really creepy voice whispering "somebody". 

The place is called okie pnokie i think.


----------



## jayflash (Dec 29, 2007)

On several occasions the cemetery became dead (no joke) silent when visiting my father's grave at night - the passing cars, blowing wind and leaves became inaudible. This may be due to some, temporary, physical change in me, but I'm not scared and feel relaxed at night, so who knows? Maybe it becomes quiet so I can listen.


----------



## verbie (Dec 30, 2007)

i'll read those ghost experiences in the morning. if i read them now, i'd have to make my sister sleep with me tonight, hihi. anyways, i would NEVER go ghost hunting! have never seen one and never want to see one either! YIKES!


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 30, 2007)

I just finished reading the "Dennis Lan?" thread...I have to say that was the most interesting and fun thread I've ever had the pleasure of reading! 

To *Phaserburn-*Should you decide to continue the legend and start another thread on the subject, please let us all know by posting on this thread. :huh: And a big thanks for giving us all a great story and for letting us follow along as you try to unravel the mystery. :thanks:


This thread has great potential...I just LOVE this sort of thing, so keep on posting your stories people! :thumbsup:


----------



## verbie (Jan 6, 2008)

here i am reading all those ghost experiences at night, opposite of what i said i'd do. i repeated some of the stories to my sister and she asked, you're not gonna make me sleep with you tonight, are you? :scowl: i replied no but after reading a few more posts, i think i'd just jump into her bed rather than asking her to sleep with me  :laughing:

btw, i have a couple of stories myself. but i will write them in the morning. i'm starting to scare myself. must get out of this thread


----------



## fnmag (Jan 6, 2008)

What ever you do, DO NOT look under the bed!


----------



## verbie (Jan 6, 2008)

fnmag said:


> What ever you do, DO NOT look under the bed!


you are a mean man!  not only do i NOT look under the bed, i dont even dangle my arm out on the side of the bed when i sleep. i get nervous that something from underneath may grab my arm :duck::laughing:


----------



## Lit Up (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Lit Up (Jan 6, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Come to think of it, an attic versus a whole bunch of cpfers..sounds abit imbalanced in favour of the cpfers..LOL
> 
> Crenshaw



Nah. The ghosts wouldn't run away, quite the opposite. They'd approach us mistakenly thinking that they're crossing over.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 6, 2008)

Lit Up said:


> Nah. The ghosts wouldn't run away, quite the opposite. They'd approach us mistakenly thinking that they're crossing over.



"Go to the light...." Ok, WHICH light? There's dozens of them! :laughing:


----------



## Burgess (Jan 6, 2008)

:lolsign:



And to *Verbie* --

C'mon now, it's time to share your stories. 

Inquiring minds wanna' know. :wave:
_


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 6, 2008)

This morning i was getting dressed for work in my room, the door was a crack open, i could have sworn i heard my mum say "hey" , as in, "hey, blah blah blah", you know, but when i looked out she was sitting on the couch, I asked her if she called me, she said she didnt...



Crenshaw


----------



## verbie (Jan 6, 2008)

well, here's one story. when i was 12 or 13, my family shared a four bedroom apartment with another family. there were two bedrooms on each side of the apartment. well, one night, this girl who was around my age stayed home alone. she heard laughters and music in one of the rooms on our side of the apartment. she came over and looked under the door. the lights were on and she heard her sister's voice, my sister's and my voice also. she got upset, thinking we had some kind of party but didn't invite her. so she burst open the door. to her horror, the room was pitch black. no one was in the room. needless to say, she got out of there fast. it was pretty scary when she told us what happend in "our" room :sick2:


----------



## verbie (Jan 6, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> This morning i was getting dressed for work in my room, the door was a crack open, i could have sworn i heard my mum say "hey" , as in, "hey, blah blah blah", you know, but when i looked out she was sitting on the couch, I asked her if she called me, she said she didnt...
> 
> 
> 
> Crenshaw



perhaps reading all these ghost stories affected your hearing


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 6, 2008)

thing is, i wasnt even thinking of ghost stories...in fact, it didnt occur to me to write it here till i visited cpf and revisted this thread..:S i was thinking about what to say to fedex about my package...

bleh, i dont want to think about it....

i think my obsession with lights stems from a subconcious fear of the dark..i useually have some sort of light on when i sleep...and of course a bedside grab light.

yours sounds absolutely freaky though, and those otherworldly entities (for lack of a more general term for "ghost") had your voice!

Crenshaw


----------



## dudemar (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey guys,

I found a site that has stories similar to ours.

http://theshadowlands.net/ghost/

+13,000 of them! Just go to the bottom and you can probably read them for days, lol. I am certainly creeped out.

Dudemar


----------



## Burgess (Jan 7, 2008)

to *Verbie* -


Very cool (and scary) story ! :thumbsup:


Thank you for sharing that with us.



Did that happen in Texas ?

Was it an OLD apartment building ?

Do you know the building's history ?

Ever experience anything there *yourself* ?


Certainly makes one *think*, eh ?


_


----------



## verbie (Jan 7, 2008)

Burgess, 

it happened back in '83 in hawaii. i'm sure it was an old apartment building, but i'm not sure how old it was. i dont know of its history either  i wonder if i could dig up something about the area now :thinking: and i've NEVER experienced anything myself....thanks goodness! :sweat:

btw, that girl who heard "ghosts" in the room later in life told me when she was in her late teens or early 20's would see ghosts in broad daylight. they looked so real that she mistakened them for humans. for example, one time she and her friends were driving in the afternoon. suddenly she saw a guy walked across the street. she screamed out for the car to stop. but when her friend stepped on the brakes, that guy would disappear. these experiences would freak her out so much. she said people say if you tell others you see ghosts, they would not appear to you anymore. so she started telling everyone, and she stopped seeing ghosts. hehe....believe or not!


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 8, 2008)

know we know to have a megaphone handy when we go to a haunted house..

Crenshaw


----------



## Burgess (Jan 8, 2008)

Hawaii, eh ?


Sounds like it's *Field Trip* time ! 



The CPF Field Investigation Team should check it out. :wave:


Well, right after SHOTshow in Las Vegas, that is. :devil:



Hmmm . . . .

Do we have any members in Hawaii ? 

_


----------



## Illum (Jan 10, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Do we have any members in Hawaii ?



forgetting mcgizmo are we?


----------



## Burgess (Jan 10, 2008)

Nope ! ! !


Was NOT forgettin' *mcgizmo* !


Was merely bein' fac . . . .


Was merely bein' facecio . . . .


Errr, i was just BullSh1ttin' !


Notice the little smilie i'd prominently posted.

 

(yep, like that) 

_


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 10, 2008)

Facetious? 


Yep.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: ___ :wave:

_


----------



## Illum (Jan 12, 2008)

:thinking:...:shrug:..........:laughing:.... :nana:


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes im an avid gh.........I use Adobe Audition 3 and Wavepad which are great programs to analyze evp's........im a member of these sites. Most of my time is spent doing evp's and analyzing them......if you guys would like to hear a few then let me know and ill post a couple of my best ones here........



























http://www.taps18forum.com/
http://www.emania-research.com/forums/
http://www.kentuckyareaparanormalsociety.info/
http://www.tprconline.com/index.php?www
http://www.myspace.com/alfreddajero


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 3, 2008)

Ohh boy.. after checking out the web site there are many places in my hometown and where I went to college I'd like to check out.


One part was a story at Salem State College about a kid who fell through the roof. When Iw as at school there I often heard of this tale



..... Warm safe place...... LOL


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 3, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Yes im an avid gh.........I use Adobe Audition 3 and Wavepad which are great programs to analyze evp's........im a member of these sites. Most of my time is spent doing evp's and analyzing them......if you guys would like to hear a few then let me know and ill post a couple of my best ones here........



I'd love to hear your EVPs!  

I'm always happy to see this thread pop back up! I've always been interested in this sort of thing and was hoping this thread would really take off...then it kinda dropped off for a bit. Glad to see it back! :thumbsup:

:welcome:


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 3, 2008)

alfreddajero, what are the pros and cons of digital audio recorders vs tape recorders? I'm often wondered about it, and thought maybe the tape systems would have the edge, in providing more opportunity for random noise (static). Similarly film cameras vs digital.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 3, 2008)

to *alfreddajero* --

Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:


Wow ! 
Looks like you've got the "Flashlight Equipment" well-covered. :thumbsup:


We would like to hear *any and all* stories you'd wanna' share with us. 

Especially if they somehow involve a flashlight. 


Glad there is still interest in this thread !

_


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 3, 2008)

I prefer using both when i can......but one of the cons with analog is the recording, moving parts is always a bad thing and you can def hear it when playing the audio back.....and when uploading the audio to the hd is a bummer as well as it is recording in real time, which can suck if you have tons of analog to go through, but if this is all you have as a medium then it will do since i have been doing this for a long time now even before i went to digital. Digital is a much simpler medium to use, i prefer using the Olympus because of its sampling rate during the recording....the higher the rate the better audio you have. You have your regular digi's where you can upload them as mentioned above or USB which is a lot simpler and faster too boot, all you need is a free usb port, click on the driver and download, it takes seconds to do all that. And what Olympus has came out with now is the plug and play.....just take the bottom off and plug it in......no need for drivers at all....its considered as a mass storage device and records in wma......the ws300m that i have also records in stereo. And as for pics i like digital as a medium, because of the fact that you can review them that night instead of taking them to a One hour photolab and pay for the prints......most if not all prefer digital mediums now for that simple fact......why pay for prints when you can upload the pics to your hd and review them that way, and while your at it make yourself a cd at that. And now we come to the flashlights, the big spot is used to scope out the layout to like a cemetary at night, too make sure its free from bums and animals....lol...not joking at all....the Mags use the old lux but its bright and lasts, the smaller ones are used for in home investigations or warehouses where big torches are not needed and small and bright is considered. Check out the link at the bottom, this is where i keep all my evps....please listen to them with good headphones and when its nice and quiet where your at......

http://www.putfile.com/alfreddajero

This is my best one, because of the fact that its a class A evp........you will hear me say closet then a female also says it later in the audio......shes not suppose to be there since i was home alone at that time...... http://media.putfile.com/dvr2


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 3, 2008)

And i just wanted to say thanks for the warm welcome.:twothumbs


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 4, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> This is my best one, because of the fact that its a class A evp........you will hear me say closet then a female also says it later in the audio......shes not suppose to be there since i was home alone at that time...... http://media.putfile.com/dvr2


If that's class A... :tinfoil:

Sorry, I had a look at the waveform, and there's definitely no second "closet" there. Not even two syllables. I call pareidolia on that one. Probably also a bit of expectancy there. :nana:


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 4, 2008)

ITS ALIVVEE!...my thread that is..
this is gonna get interesting hopefully...

alfreddajero, are by any change that guy on DX? i posted a link to this thread there on a product discussion page, someone said they were an avid ghost hunter...

Crenshaw


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh its there....i hear it clearly, its a female voice too me....what program are you using.....make sure your not oversampling the audio.......And yes that was me.......


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 4, 2008)

No, really, there's no female voice there, just a mechanical background noise and the odd bang and knock. Don't you think it's strange that you hear something "clearly" that other people don't think is there _at all_?

I used Final Cut Pro to have a close look at the wave form. I didn't resample the file - you did the original sampling to get it into an electronic form, and there's no need to do any more.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 4, 2008)

Okay.......guess your not hearing what im hearing then.......evp's are different for everybody.....lol. Did you take a look at the others i have......are you a member of a paranormal forum.......I have played this for others as well and they all seem to agree with me. Would you like to share what you have....you seem to be knowledgable in this field as well, what do you prefer, analog or digital....and what recorder do you use. This is another team that i do evp analyzing for........you might hear it in these......theres an original and also the cleaned up version as well.

http://www.mlparanormal.com/audio.htm


----------



## addictedmatt (Mar 4, 2008)

I hear a womans voice, right before the clip ends. Can't tell what she is saying.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 4, 2008)

"Take out the garbage."


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 4, 2008)

fnmag said:


> "Take out the garbage."


:lolsign:


----------



## Burgess (Mar 4, 2008)

"Put the seat down"


_


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Can you contact the dead? cos i need to speak to my recently deceased EDC (below), its being sent to edgetac for an autopsy.......

actually in all seriousness, i did hear that female voice. Let me just write my thoughts abit.

Just speculation, but how can we believe that you truely were home alone at that time? its no exactly impossible that you got someone to say that while you were recording right? 

Assuming that it isnt a person talking, we can't rule out that its some random noise. As torch boy says, its could possibly be pareidolia or expectancy. The pshychology behind it being that you just said closet, so we here something similar, we associate it with what you just said. Listening to it again, i heard it as "huh" ..then "clo", not necesarrily closet..it could possibly even be a chair moving (that sound when you dont lift a chair up and it squeeks while moving on the floor). Actually the chair one would be freaky too..

I dont mean to descredit your recording in any way, alfreddajero, im setting the scene for some healthy discussion..

Ill bet on that paranormal forum, you guys complain about disbelievers like us all the time right...:laughing:

Crenshaw


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 4, 2008)

Tape recorders (and digital recorders for that matter) can wind up recording extraneous "sounds" that aren't occurring in the room, due to RF envelope detection. The first transistor junction in the unit's audio path essentially acts like a crystal radio, demodulating any nearby, strong AM radio stations and passing them along to the recording head. This has happened to me on more than one occasion.

In one particularly bad case, a video camcorder was not only picking up a radio station, but whenever the camera was turned towards the radio station's tower, the RF energy went right through the lens and messed up the picture also.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 4, 2008)

to Crenshaw --


Hopefully, the shipping delay from Edgetac is 'cuz they're
producing a New Batch utilizing *R2* emitters. 


Plus, they're trying to remove that "Strong Light" warning label. 



Hope you get re-united with your "loved one" soon. :candle:

:wave:
_


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 4, 2008)

yes i understand where your coming from.....and yes i was home alone....and thats the funny thing about evp's too me it seems to be saying closet but for another person hearing the audio might get something totally different.....Nope not at all, a person joins because he or she has had an experience and wants to learn more.....

And i also caught this on both mediums, analog as well as digital......on both were there.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes so do i, lol. I dont do this for a living or else how would i be able to buy all the goodies i want.....this is a long time hobby for me and i also race RC's as well........


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Burgess said:


> to Crenshaw --
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the shipping delay from Edgetac is 'cuz they're
> ...


I really do hope so too...:candle: 
the body is sitting on my desk now because i just checked the post office line downstairs (im at work) and its huge...

seriously, that would be fantastic if the second batch had R2s, i just hope the finish color stays the same, im really not fussy about the "strong light" label. 

alfreddajero, yeah, i guess its not really important what whoever or whatever that thing is, is saying, more the fact that there IS a mysterious sound there is what counts...

Crenshaw


----------



## Burgess (Mar 4, 2008)

Ever catch anything interesting on your digital camera ?

:candle:


( this is directed at *anyone*, not just alfreddajero )
_


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 4, 2008)

Orbs which too me can be caused by dust.....i got an interesting one this past sunday at my brothers house.....it was my niece's b-day party.....if you guys are interested in seeing it then just let me know and i will post it up......but other then that what im intrigued in more are evp's.


----------



## Shreknow91 (Mar 5, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Orbs which too me can be caused by dust.....i got an interesting one this past sunday at my brothers house.....it was my niece's b-day party.....if you guys are interested in seeing it then just let me know and i will post it up......but other then that what im intrigued in more are evp's.




Bring it on.... i love hearing about stuff like that


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 5, 2008)

Well im glad some members here are interested into the paranormal.........well here's the pic......its in the yellow box....if you have a program, just save the pic and you can take a look at the exif data as well........


----------



## Mike Painter (Mar 6, 2008)

shakeylegs said:


> Either your age is showing or you are haunted by the ghost of Keely Smith




"And in July, a lemonade,"


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 6, 2008)

Man, that's spooky! They look like girls with no faces...


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 6, 2008)

Im talking about the orbs in the yellow box.....covered my nieces faces up for safety........


----------



## MorePower (Mar 6, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Im talking about the orbs in the yellow box.....covered my nieces faces up for safety........



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orb_(paranormal)

Dust in the air and a digital camera with a flash... Spooky...


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 6, 2008)

That link needs to be fixed, MorePower. On my last caving trip another caver was getting frustrated because of the huge amounts of orbs he was getting, while I was getting very few. I explained to him that it was because he was simply kicking up dust from his caving overalls. I hadn't bothered to put my overalls on for the abseil we were doing, so I was wearing nice clean ordinary clothes - no dust, clean photos.


----------



## Illum (Mar 6, 2008)

alfreddajero, thats freaky indeed...you have a sculpture hiding behind the cabinet on the middle shelf and one on the lower bottom who's appearing to be shooting at something.

As far as orbs are concerned...dust particles hit with flash creates the appearance...if you can recreate it with a constant light source, then you have a problem. If not, don't worry too much. I've spent some time doing experiments like this...but orbs are intriguing, thats for sure


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 7, 2008)

Are those Lladro figurines?


----------



## Shreklight (Mar 7, 2008)

Okay, my turn. Myself and about ten other guys on my dept. think one of our stations is haunted. Alot of them would hear the weight plates downstairs clanking together and noone was downstairs at the time, this sort of thing, I never really bought it because even though I do believe in paranormal activity, I am a skeptic. That is until one night I was on the ambulance at that station, we had just returned from a call, it was about 3 a.m. so I lay down on a couch to get some sleep. After a few minutes I got that creepy someone is staring at me feeling and opened my eyes and there was a shadow leaning over the couch right over me!! I did that big Holy Crap loud inhale and it vanished, I sat up and nothing was in the room, so I sat up the rest of that shift, but didn't tell anyone because I thought it was all in my head. About two weeks later two guys returned to HQ after a day shift at that station and asked the Cap. if they could be on the other ambulance the rest of the week. The cap. asked why and they told him they were at the kitchen table eating lunch and they both saw a shadow walk out of one of the bunkrooms across the dayroom and vanish into thin air!! They were both very excited and freaked out so the other crew switched with them for the week.


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 7, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Tape recorders (and digital recorders for that matter) can wind up recording extraneous "sounds" that aren't occurring in the room, due to RF envelope detection. The first transistor junction in the unit's audio path essentially acts like a crystal radio, demodulating any nearby, strong AM radio stations and passing them along to the recording head. This has happened to me on more than one occasion.
> 
> In one particularly bad case, a video camcorder was not only picking up a radio station, but whenever the camera was turned towards the radio station's tower, the RF energy went right through the lens and messed up the picture also.



I believe this is a very important and valid point. Something I've intuitively suspected is responsible for most, if not all, of these anomalous images and recordings. Not so much concern and weight should be placed upon trying to capture evidence... for records and personal research reasons certainly, it needs to be done, but as towards trying to convince academia or skeptics... it is only a good way to get embarrassed and dismissed with eye rolls 

Meanwhile:



Shreklight said:


> Okay, my turn. Myself and about ten other guys on my dept. think one of our stations is haunted. Alot of them would hear the weight plates downstairs clanking together and noone was downstairs at the time, this sort of thing, I never really bought it because even though I do believe in paranormal activity, I am a skeptic. That is until one night I was on the ambulance at that station, we had just returned from a call, it was about 3 a.m. so I lay down on a couch to get some sleep. After a few minutes I got that creepy someone is staring at me feeling and opened my eyes and there was a shadow leaning over the couch right over me!! I did that big Holy Crap loud inhale and it vanished, I sat up and nothing was in the room, so I sat up the rest of that shift, but didn't tell anyone because I thought it was all in my head. About two weeks later two guys returned to HQ after a day shift at that station and asked the Cap. if they could be on the other ambulance the rest of the week. The cap. asked why and they told him they were at the kitchen table eating lunch and they both saw a shadow walk out of one of the bunkrooms across the dayroom and vanish into thin air!! They were both very excited and freaked out so the other crew switched with them for the week.



These very credible stories abound. It is from reading, and hearing, so many similar reports that I am convinced _something_ is happening. Gathering up the many (Think 3 or 4 hour shows every years since, what 1995?) hours of phone caller stories from years of the old annual "Ghost to Ghost" Halloween radio show is very instructive in it's own right! I found mp3's of many years shows - and its often too disturbing to listen to the whole 4 hours. These callers, just normal everyday people, with their experiences, convinced of what they have seen heard and felt... their belief and exuberance has a powerful psychological effect on listeners!

A very fascinating and important subject... 
Sometimes I'm tempted to contact the local paranormal investigation group and get involved in this field too :thinking:


----------



## Burgess (Mar 8, 2008)

to ShrekLight --


Thank you for sharing your story. :thumbsup:



Oh, and Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:

_


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes thank you for sharing your story....have you thought about putting a digital in that room......you can always send me the audio if you want.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 8, 2008)

Cool story Shreklight! I bet it makes you think twice about sleeping there again! oo:


----------



## Shreklight (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, I was a little uneasy for awhile there. That station is currently closed for repairs, but I have thought about bringing a recorder with me after it re-opens. [ whenever that is]


----------



## download (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is mine, a year ago, my wife, kids and me traveled at Malaysia, we slept in downtown hotel around 20/F at mid-night. I was the last one went to bed. The window curtain was close, but left a few inch gap. So not too much street light came in the room. I almost asleep and I felt the curtain gap light blocked by passing back object. I thought it maybe a big bird flew pass outside the window. Did not take any attention of it. After a short while, I felt my hands were bitten by something like teeth. Because it was curve point bit at the same time from top index finger till little finger at bottom. But my hands placed on belly and covered by blanket!!! My reaction was strong, I felt anger rather than anything, I just shouted: What the :whoopin: happening!!! It gone immediately. And I thought: Don't touch my daughter, I will . And I almost sleep again just like nothing happen.

My wife asked me next morning. Did you know you dream last night? I told her I did not dream, just something bit me. hehe...... And I tried to bite my hand to feel that correct or not, but I could not, my jaw could not open that wide to bite with both fingers.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 11, 2008)

great experience man.......


----------



## Burgess (Mar 11, 2008)

Yikes ! 


Never heard of a ghost / spirit "biting".




Polterbites ? 



Thank you for sharing your story with us.


Certainly was a *unique* one !

_


----------



## fnmag (Mar 12, 2008)

Maybe it was a chupacabra?


----------



## Burgess (Mar 12, 2008)

to *fnmag* --


Good point !




BTW, congrats on yer' 3,000th post !

:wave:
_


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 12, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Yikes !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :goodjob:

Seriously though...that is a weird story! Were there any "bite marks" left on your hand?


----------



## download (Mar 12, 2008)

What the "Polterbites" are? Can't find it even google.

No bite marks, the "teeth" were not sharp type, and it bit not very fast & hard, just it made me pain enough & shout. 
I guess it just want to play with me. 
I do not know what is it, and don't believe anything even I got the experience. Just something can't explain.
Maybe next time I should blind my light & ask why bit my hand, ....... :devil:


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 12, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> I just finished reading the "Dennis Lan?" thread...I have to say that was the most interesting and fun thread I've ever had the pleasure of reading!
> 
> To *Phaserburn-*Should you decide to continue the legend and start another thread on the subject, please let us all know by posting on this thread. :huh: And a big thanks for giving us all a great story and for letting us follow along as you try to unravel the mystery. :thanks:


 
tooho, it's been quite awhile. I haven't been out to the pumphouse in a long time. Last time is whenever I posted in that thread that I did. I just found this thread.

I think I might head out there tonight and see what is going on. Maybe snap a few pics... "Return to the Pumphouse!", starring Dennis Lan...

Not really sure why that original thread got shut down, as people still seem to read it and want to post to it. I still get occasional PMs asking for updates.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome back Dennis Lan!!!!!


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 12, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> tooho, it's been quite awhile. I haven't been out to the pumphouse in a long time. Last time is whenever I posted in that thread that I did. I just found this thread.
> 
> I think I might head out there tonight and see what is going on. Maybe snap a few pics... "Return to the Pumphouse!", starring Dennis Lan...
> 
> Not really sure why that original thread got shut down, as people still seem to read it and want to post to it. I still get occasional PMs asking for updates.




All in favor of a "Return to the Pumphouse" thread raise their hands...
A little amazed Phaserburn's not been back to the pumphouse since... buuut I can't blame him 
I think the original old thread got closed due to just being so full of off topic blather and having been ongoing for, what, a few years?! :laughing:
It would have been nice if people didn't continually post silly off topic comments in the original thread Just clogged it up :candle:

Downloads bite experience was nasty  I've heard of a few such incidents with biting, scratching, clawing etc., Makes one wonder what happened in that hotel room once. And whatever it was... it had a big mouth to enclose the whole hand width.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 12, 2008)

The thread got closed because no one had posted to it for quite a while and it was really long. Really long threads are supposed to put more load on the server, so for the slight inconvenience of having to find a new (short) thread it supposedly helps the server a lot to cope. The never-ending story thread in an example that is now onto its 13th "chapter". Like many of us, the Pumphouse thread was one of my favourites, but I disagree that the thread was clogged. It could be argued that the whole thread was silly and off-topic - it was great, diversions and all. Thanks, Phaserburn.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any evp's or abnormal pics that they would like to share.......


----------



## RA40 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd love to do a late night "ghost" excursion...anytime we visit an interesting location on vacation, the Mrs. firmly says "NO!" I'm not going out on my own, the big wimp that I am. 

Gettysburg, some of the Gold Rush regions of CA, Hotel Del Coronado, Queen Mary...<sigh> I do enjoy the tales in this thread. The Pumphouse...what a great read though longish.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 12, 2008)

to *Download* --


Sorry, the word "Polterbites" was just something which i *made up*.

Not an actual word. Yet. 

But, as you fine folks have witnessed, i myself *invented *it, right here. 

Look for it to be added into the *2008 List of Trendy New Words*. :thumbsup:

Then i'll be Rich and Famous !

Or, at least Famous !

Or, maybe not . . . .

:sigh:




Oh, and to *Crenshaw* --

Thank you for starting this *interesting thread*. :twothumbs


We actually managed to get the great *Phaserburn* outta' retirement ! ! !




Can't wait to hear (and read) more from his adventures. :eeksign:



That is, IF he manages to return *safely* from his latest Pumphouse visit.



( cue Ominous-sounding music here )
_


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 12, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Sorry, the word "Polterbites" was just something which i *made up*.


It sounds similar to "poltergeist", which is a noisy, bumping/banging sort of thing.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep !


That was my "inspiration".


Copyright 2008, All Rights Reserved.


_


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 12, 2008)

And quite clever, might I say.


----------



## iveseenthelight (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll go ahead and add my story here. 

I was sitting on the couch with my dad one afternoon after school and we were waiting on my mom to get home from work. Before she got home one of my older brother's friends arrived to wait on my brother who had also not come home from work yet. So me, my dad, and my brother's friend are sitting on the couch when (from our kitchen) we here a woman's voice say "Hey Sam!" (our cat) as clear as day. We naturally just thought my mom had come home. She didn't arrive for atleast another 30 minutes. This is the only reason to this day I believe in ghosts just because the voice was so loud and clear. Very creepy.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 13, 2008)

You have anymore that you would like to share with us.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 13, 2008)

you know, that creepy eye avatar of yours, make the eyeball move every like 30 seconds or so by using a gif, could really make for a cool avatar...

do paranormals really drain batteries?

Crenshaw


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> do paranormals really drain batteries?


It's the aura of cold they project. Use lithiums.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 13, 2008)

TorchBoy said:


>





Crenshaw


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 13, 2008)

Well its suppose to move but on this site its just too big.....didnt know that there would be a size limit on avatars......Yes a spirit uses that energy to manifest or to speak.........


----------



## f22shift (Mar 13, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> do paranormals really drain batteries?
> 
> Crenshaw


 
yeah that's the theory. draws the energy to manifest itself.

but i also had a fully charged camera battery flashing "low batt" at a night corn maze 
i think it's more to do with the cold temp affecting the battery. i don't really believe it.
:wave:


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Well its suppose to move but on this site its just too big...


FYI, from memory your static GIF is 3.2KB, while my cleaned-up animated GIF is 3.6KB.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 13, 2008)

Torchboy, let him use it yeah? it would be great on other threads where people dont know it moves..lol! thata freaky though, all the lights in the world wont help you if your batteries go dead. Maybe there is something to be said for having a shake light. Or maybe an offering of spare batteries will do?

Crenshaw


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

Darn, another lost post. As I was roughly saying... I don't care if anyone uses it. Enjoy.

I would suggest a crank light but I can just imagine it in a movie... trembling teenager gets it out and starts cranking but just succeeds in breaking off the crank handle. A shake light would of course get thrown away, or shaken into something solid. A robust shake light on a lanyard might be a possibility.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 13, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> tooho, it's been quite awhile. I haven't been out to the pumphouse in a long time. Last time is whenever I posted in that thread that I did. I just found this thread.
> 
> I think I might head out there tonight and see what is going on. Maybe snap a few pics... "Return to the Pumphouse!", starring Dennis Lan...
> 
> Not really sure why that original thread got shut down, as people still seem to read it and want to post to it. I still get occasional PMs asking for updates.



Alright PB! When I saw your post here, it made my day! :twothumbs

I'd love to see some "update" pics of the infamous pumphouse! :naughty:

As far as I'm concerned, most of the smart**** posts in the Dennis Lan? thread were very funny and made for a great read! And as I read it, I found myself wishing that I could have gotten in on the fun before it was closed. :sigh: 

Have you heard any new information about weird happenings in your neck of the woods since you last posted in your thread?

*Burgess*,

I think "Polterbites" really could go somewhere, as far as new words go...and someday, years from now when it's added to Webster's, I'll be more than happy to tell people where it originated. :thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 13, 2008)

well it works in the link but for some reason it doesnt work here......dont ask me why, dont know. You can explain to me why it doesnt move when on all the other sites i belong too it does......have you guys tried going on a paranormal site where this is all they talk about......lol......

http://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skulleyepz8.gif


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

It doesn't work because the maximum avatar size here is 80x80 pixels, which means the 100x100 pixel image had to be resized by the forum software, which ignores animations.

Edit: <-- 80 x 80 version!

Edit 2: Removed because it was being hotlinked from my site. Email me for a copy.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 14, 2008)

I blinded a ghost with my power on board HID.:duck::thumbsup:It got mad and picked up a sword that was hanging on my wall and that is when the fight ensued:touche:


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes that does suck......too bad, was hoping it would work. Thanks for the info......


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

So if you had an 80 x 80 version a few KB smaller than the 24.4KB limit for avatars it would be really nice, yes? Hmmm...


----------



## craig333 (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't believe in ghosts, but if I did I'd bring some chemical lights along for backup. 

Yay, tonight I patrol my darkest post. Poor ghosts, I have three new lights to test out on em.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll go hunting for a new avatar later.....just got a new light in today and playing with it now....keep shining the darn thing in my eyes....lmao. You guys have one hell of a weekend and stay safe.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 15, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> I'll go hunting for a new avatar later.....just got a new light in today and playing with it now....keep shining the darn thing in my eyes....lmao. You guys have one hell of a weekend and stay safe.



TorchBoy has just given you a version that will work...just right click his resized version, save it, then upload it to the site and there ya go!! :thumbsup:

It is a very cool animated gif...I might use it as a background for my cell phone...

BTW...I think repeatedly blinding oneself with a new light is pretty well 
mandatory, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 15, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> just right click his resized version, save it, then upload it to the site and there ya go!! :thumbsup:


You could also copy the pic's present location and upload it to your avatar from there directly.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you kind sir for the help in the avatar......now this is much better.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 15, 2008)

TorchBoy said:


> You could also copy the pic's present location and upload it to your avatar from there directly.



Yeah, that might eliminate a step or two...


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 15, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you again for doing the avatar...........


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 16, 2008)

Return to The Pumphouse!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2397661#post2397661


----------



## Empath (Mar 16, 2008)

FYI Phaserburn: I just copied that post to the end of your older thread. There should be enough cross references now, hopefully.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 16, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Just wanted to say thank you again for doing the avatar...........


No prob. It does look quite cool as an avatar.


Phaserburn said:


> Return to The Pumphouse!
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2397661#post2397661


:twothumbs:wow::thanks:


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 16, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> Return to The Pumphouse!
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2397661#post2397661



Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about!!! :twothumbs

Thanks PB! :thumbsup:


----------



## adamlau (Mar 16, 2008)

I would go ghost hunting (rather, ghost searching) armed with faith alone. We are spritual beings by nature and have at least the same spiritual gifts of ghosts. Taking the term ghost broadly, they were once us and we will be them...


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 16, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Taking the term ghost broadly, they were once us and we will be them...


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 19, 2008)

Just remembered a story my friend told me.

She and her bunch of friends i think messed around with those "games" like spirit of the coin (?!), Oujia board, etc...all fun and games, until much later. Aparently one of them kept getting, "taken over". She vividly recalls one time they were sitting at a cafe, when her friend's eyes changed, and she shouted at her friend/the "ghost" inside her " go away! we dont want you here and if you ever come back youll be sorry!" the or something to that effect. Needless to say they were all scared as hell, but the ghost just sighed, and left. Just one of many instances.

another time aparently they asked an exorsist, rather the Taoist version prevalent in Asian culture, to help them. It aparently did nothing, and they knew he was a fake (there are possibly real ones) cos while he was there, the sprit took over thier friend again. 

This kind of story has led me to be very against paranormal "games' of any sort. There was once, my class mates in school started playing some game, which involved a big penciled circle on a piece of paper, some drawings, and letters, they said not to put the pencil in the circle unecesarily when i accidently did that. Needless to say, i left immediatly (it was already after lesson hours anyway). Aparently you have to break the pencil in half when youre done. 

Crenshaw


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 20, 2008)

Now that was an awesome story.......i dont advise to play those kind of games because you might just invite a nasty to come play with you.......which is not a good thing and sometimes can be hard to get rid off. Jen and I will be doing an investigation at a friends house that claims to be having paranormal activity, lights would shut off and then come back on.....she's hearing voices, and also seeing shadow people. I let her borrow a digi recorder that she could use and also a list of questions to ask, the next night i ran it through Adobe and got a little childs voice and what seemed to be music. And just to let you guys know that her house was built over a cemetery.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 20, 2008)

has anyone actually did ghost hunting? i noticed there is a place called Rolling Hills that i found on the web that you can pay to investigate.

anyone actually do one of these or know more places like these in the NY area?


----------



## senecaripple (Mar 20, 2008)

let's organize a ghost hunting party!


----------



## Shreknow91 (Mar 20, 2008)

senecaripple said:


> let's organize a ghost hunting party!




ok who wants to bring the flashlights?



i think between us all, someone should have a decent flashlight....:candle:


hehehe


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 20, 2008)

lol.....now that is funny since im guessing all of you have some nice ones.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 20, 2008)

:lolsign:


Yes, that was a* good one* ! ! !

_


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 21, 2008)

The site in question would be as bright as daylight! :candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle::candle:


----------



## Burgess (Mar 21, 2008)

Probably visible from Space !


Why, any self-respecting Ghost would need to wear a Welding-Hood, or suffer permanent eye damage. 




Unless . . . .




Unless . . . .




It happens to be a Spirit which "feeds" on photon energy. 




In which case . . . .


:eeksign:
_


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 21, 2008)

Wouldn't that be an ironic twist!


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 27, 2008)

Just thought that since Halloween is near, a bump for this thread may be appropriate...






There are some pretty good stories in this thread...maybe a few more could be added?


----------



## IcantC (Oct 27, 2008)

On college one of my friends lived in the dorms with her roomate. There was a student or students that had comitted suicide in the same room/floor/wing. Well anyways she saw her dorm room door open and close a few times randomly at night. At first she had thought it was her roommate coming how from partying. Turned out the roommate was sleeping. I think on another occasion the roomie was gone for the weekend. Needless to say, she moved out of the dorms into an apartment haha.


----------



## IcantC (Oct 27, 2008)

Those familiar, there is a road called Cuba road right in Barrington Hills. When you drive down there at night there are no streetlights and VERY tall trees on both sides of the street. So they form a canopy on top and it is pitch black dark!

The houses there have those 1/4 mile long driveways, so there is nothing immediate on the street. Either way you can google Cuba road, there are many stories out there. We went there about 6 years ago or so. We had been there a few times looking for an abaondoned haunted asylum. We went driving around looking for it. All the streets there curve and twist, many had no names. A lot of people get lost over there as well. We finally thought we had found it(back then none of us had a light, yes embarassing now but was a spur of moment thing). There were 3 or 4 of us and I was driving. I pulled upto the gate and put my highbeams on. It was still very hard to see the building, but it was way off in the distance with my lights barely showing it.

So we debate going in, and finally decide to. There was no parking or places to pull over so I found a spot on the side of the road about 100 meters away. Parked the car and walked over. There was a 5 foot gate with walls around. There was a broken section in the walls and there was a lot of over growth and trees around it.

Well we had found our entrance! We didn't need to climb any fence or gate! Keep in mind once inside, the building was about 200-300 meters away if not more from where we were. We were walking towards the hole in the wall and debating who will go first. So we were headed up there to peak in and heard the sounds of a LOUD creaking door and heard it slam. It sounded like the door was within 6 feet of us! There was nothing there as the building was over 200 meters away! We all started screaming and running like girls to the car hahahaha. We never went back after that. My friends cousin went looking for it, he couldn't find it. He thinks he found it, but the building was demolished.

Just one of my many stories .

Lastly my brother had wanted to go to Waverly Hills a few years ago. I declined.

http://www.underworldtales.com/waverly.htm


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 27, 2008)

That's pretty creepy...if any place would be haunted, you know an old hospital like that would be.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to add another story of my own...I work in a mental institution and there is one building that is about 60 yrs old. This building is where they used to perform surgeries as well as various other medical experiments, such as lobotomies, electroshock therapy, inversion therapy, etc. It also was used to house patients that were very physically ill, mostly elderly, but there were patients of all ages with serious illnesses that stayed there. Now it's mainly offices for social workers, therapists, etc.

One morning about a year ago, I was on the third floor getting ready to do some work in a restroom. It was in the girl's restroom, so as always, I cracked the door open and asked loudly if anyone was in there...I received no response, so I went in. There are three stalls in there and they aren't like "modern" stalls where the walls are merely dividers that don't reach all the way to the floor and ceiling, these are actual tiled walls that go floor to ceiling and only the doors that had open spaces above and below. These bathroom are pretty dark, because the old light fixtures are the "can" type, rather than "surface" mount and the diffusers have turned yellow with age, and there are no fixtures in the stalls themselves, making them very dark inside.

As I walked past the second stall, I swear I heard a girl's voice. I couldn't make out what was said, but it was enough to make me turn around and leave. I stood outside the bathroom waiting for the occupant to finish their "business" and come out. I waited for a good fifteen minutes, but nobody came out. I got to thinking that maybe I imagined the voice, so I ducked my head back in and asked once again if there was anyone in there and got no response, so after a minute or so of listening intently and hearing nothing, I went back in.

The first thing I noticed, was that all the stall doors were open...thing is, I KNOW that second door was closed the first time I went in! I got my flashlight out and looked the place over good, and there was nobody in there. Actually, there was nobody else on the entire third floor, which was why I chose to do that job at that time in the morning in the first place. I had hoped to be done before staff (and patients) showed up for the day.

I never mentioned the incident to anyone, out of fear of getting laughed at, etc. A couple of weeks ago at break, the subject got around to spooky stories about the place and someone mentioned there was supposed to be a ghost on the third floor of the building I had my experience in. I asked them for details and they said it was supposedly haunted by the ghost of a little girl! The hair raised up on the back of my neck and I told them about what happened to me up there. Everyone was pretty freaked out after hearing my story!

Needless to say, I get a weird feeling every time I go up there!


----------



## Illum (Oct 27, 2008)

oo:

I don't think I can sleep tonight...I just finished reading all 7 pages


----------



## senecaripple (Oct 27, 2008)

wonder if ghosts have the ability to incapacitate your flashlights but leaving recorders and cameras to work but leaving you in total darkness and locked in the building/room?


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 28, 2008)

Im shaking in my boots, nice stories.


----------



## alfreddajero (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool story, i wish you guys had gone inside to find out what the noise was.


----------



## alfreddajero (Oct 28, 2008)

IcantC said:


> Those familiar, there is a road called Cuba road right in Barrington Hills. When you drive down there at night there are no streetlights and VERY tall trees on both sides of the street. So they form a canopy on top and it is pitch black dark!
> 
> The houses there have those 1/4 mile long driveways, so there is nothing immediate on the street. Either way you can google Cuba road, there are many stories out there. We went there about 6 years ago or so. We had been there a few times looking for an abaondoned haunted asylum. We went driving around looking for it. All the streets there curve and twist, many had no names. A lot of people get lost over there as well. We finally thought we had found it(back then none of us had a light, yes embarassing now but was a spur of moment thing). There were 3 or 4 of us and I was driving. I pulled upto the gate and put my highbeams on. It was still very hard to see the building, but it was way off in the distance with my lights barely showing it.
> 
> ...


 
I did a search and yes indeed there are many happenings there....too bad i dont live closer.


----------



## tradderran (Oct 28, 2008)

There is a road in the county south of me. That is called Bragg road. You can drive down this road and see a light coming at you about 8 ft off the ground. this would be about the height
of an old steam engine. well the closer you drive toward it the closer it comes to you when it is almost on top of you it disappears. this old road
was at one time in the past a railroad track
and there was a bad wreck and the engineer
lost his head. People around there believe the light. is the ghost of the engineer looking for his head.

You can look this upon the net.

Hear is where our story starts. we were camping out on the bank of a slue that is just north oh the road. Preparing for the opening of Deer
season to start the next morning. well we put out the lanterns at about 10 0;CLOCK and
went to our beds and then to sleep. we left the fire going as this was a cold night. at about 12 o;clock we were won by the sound of water dripping. So we got up to take a look. we looked all around the camp and no dripping could be found. so I shine my Qbeem out in the slue
and there is a figure coming up out of the water
with water dripping off of it and moving close to
the shore line where. well one of the group opens up with a mini 14 emptying the clip.
whine the fire flash let us see again we pack up real quick and never returned to that slue
again at night. What was it who knows just better to stay away at night.

PS if you do go down there take pleanty of fire power


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 28, 2008)

C4 has enough energy to displace a restless spirit.

Give it a try!


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 29, 2008)

isnt is strange how its late at night, and you try to NOT read those stories, but you just cant stop yourself...

my friend in school aparently has unknown "entities" in her home. Her family's also slightly dysfunctional, so the theory is that the entities feed of that negative energy. anyway, she says that the house can get quite gloomy cos there arent many windows. ENTER the concerened FLashaholic!

im gonna have to find a bright bright light to get her...

Crenshaw


----------



## senecaripple (Oct 29, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> isnt is strange how its late at night, and you try to NOT read those stories, but you just cant stop yourself...
> 
> my friend in school aparently has unknown "entities" in her home. Her family's also slightly dysfunctional, so the theory is that the entities feed of that negative energy. anyway, she says that the house can get quite gloomy cos there arent many windows. ENTER the concerened FLashaholic!
> 
> ...





please define dysfunctional? how is her family dysfunctional?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 29, 2008)

tradderran said:


> There is a road in the county south of me. That is called Bragg road. You can drive down this road and see a light coming at you about 8 ft off the ground.



Beamshots! We need beamshots!


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 30, 2008)

senecaripple said:


> please define dysfunctional? how is her family dysfunctional?



as in, Parents dont get along with each other, thier all basically shouting at each other all the time. Dysfunctional is probably a bit strong, but i couldnt think of any other word.

Crenshaw


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 30, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> my friend in school aparently has unknown "entities" in her home. Her family's also slightly dysfunctional, so the theory is that the entities feed of that negative energy.


 

This is VERY true.


----------



## senecaripple (Oct 30, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> as in, Parents dont get along with each other, thier all basically shouting at each other all the time. Dysfunctional is probably a bit strong, but i couldnt think of any other word.
> 
> Crenshaw



no, not really, my gf's family is extremely dysfunctional. they do not communicate well. all they do is scream at each other. the mother is extremely disturbed as is her son, whom is certifiably disturbed, and that was brought on by the mother. and the two of them gang up on my gf. 
i just know that if we ever outlive either one of them they would never leave.
they would both stay and haunt us forever.


----------



## ruriimasu (Dec 9, 2008)

rats! all 7 pages in one go. now i will have a problem staying up late tonight and not let my imagination go wild whenever i hear, see or think i see or hear anything!  sharing some of my own experiences here:

i was starting my 3rd night shift on this particular night. i went to the 3rd floor where the water dispensor was to fill up my water bottle, and then to the toilet. after letting out some water, i went to wash my hands. what happened next literally shocked me wide awake. i saw a pair of legs, YES, only legs under the sink! i stepped back to find out it was a reflection of my own legs from the highly polished marble sink! 

i did have some real encounters which frightened the hell out of me, will share them shortly


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 9, 2008)

ruriimasu said:


> i was starting my 3rd night shift on this particular night. i went to the 3rd floor where the water dispensor was to fill up my water bottle, and then to the toilet. after letting out some water, i went to wash my hands. what happened next literally shocked me wide awake. i saw a pair of legs, YES, only legs under the sink! i stepped back to find out it was a reflection of my own legs from the highly polished marble sink!





Crenshaw


----------



## TONY M (Dec 9, 2008)

Funny story ruriimasu!


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2008)

Now that was a great one.....


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 9, 2008)

This thread is freaking me out. I couldn't sleep last night,thinking that a ghost was going to come out of my closet and attack me.
(BTW,right now I'm listening to Ghostbusters.Quite fitting, wouldn't you say?)


----------



## ruriimasu (Dec 9, 2008)

when i was a kid, a unit next to our home was haunted. within a span of less then 5 years, at least 7 families moved in and out. strange enough, all occupants of that unit were Indians. the ones who stayed there the shortest was 2 or 3 days. they totally freaked out! they left the apartment in the night and didnt even dared to go back in to switch off the lights! the longest occupational period that i know of was about a year. but these occupants were seen doing rituals and stuffs almost every few days, i supposed to communicate or appease the spirit. and they had a puppy which would always run away, i believed the puppy was scared. i was scared too, i was worried that the ghost might decide to 'migrate' to my home!

anyway, here in singapore, we have a group of paranormal investigators. and i asked them to check out the unit a few months back. they said they saw ghosts of an old couple near the unit. maybe they were causing all the problems?


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a good evp if you guys would like to hear it.....it was caught in the house in the hallway.......and it was just my wife and i and our 3month old.


----------



## ruriimasu (Dec 9, 2008)

i think it is good to mix our flashlight hobby with other hobbies such as trekking, camping, caving, haunted place explorations, or anything to do with low light source or darkness. otherwise, how can we enjoy the most out of our lights?


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes it is especially if you hear something go bump in the night.:devil:


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2008)

Heres that audio section of that night......please listen carefully and if you have headphones please put them on......the only thing that i have done was clean up the noise and hiss and amp it up using Adobe Audition 3.0. This was caught in the hallway, my wife called me and told me that she was hearing strange noises and i asked her to bust out the digital recorder and turn it on..........this is just a section of the main audio thats 35 minutes long.

http://media.putfile.com/evpsection3


----------



## Burgess (Dec 9, 2008)

Interesting . . . .



Did this happen in your own house ?


If so . . . .


Have YOU ever heard it ?

(or anything else ?)


:candle:
_


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes it did..........for some reason Jen my wife and I have always lived with them......So what did you make of the audio, can you please tell me what you hear or what it sounds like too you and i will tell you what my wife and i make of it.


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 9, 2008)

That's pretty creepy sounding! I can't make it out, but it almost sounds like a word. The first couple of times I listened, it sounded like something scraping against concrete or something, but after listening a few times, it kind of sounds like it could be a word or something. :shrug:

Weird!


----------



## Burgess (Dec 9, 2008)

*My* reaction to your sound clip . . . .



( Let me first point out that i did NOT use headphones,

and (at age 55) i have a pronounced case of Tinnitus,

which is more commonly known as "ringing in the ears". )




After listening to this sound clip dozens of times,

it reminds me of a distant (or hidden) Cell Phone ringing.



Or, maybe, perhaps a Cricket chirping ? ? ?



I cannot say that i would describe this sound as "Voices".


Just a muffled, shrill, high-pitched "warbling" or chirping.



What do other people think of that ?


And, what do you and your wife think ?



Any *other* CPF'ers wanna' give it a listen, and report back ?

_


----------



## Illum (Dec 9, 2008)

there were some whispers in the background...with a sudden motion, as if the source was traveling away from your recorder, whatever it was, doesn't appear to be in sync with the background whispering:candle:

Depending on the location of your setup and the sensitivity of your microphone, you could pick up all sorts of weird noises...especially if air circulation is pretty strong...


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 9, 2008)

I have to add that I have hearing problems (due to decades of working construction and and listening to loud music) as well, so I'm sure it sounds different to someone with two good ears! 

To me it sounds like the last part of it may be a whisper, I dunno. :thinking:


----------



## Cydonia (Dec 9, 2008)

For those who do not have the “plug in” (I don’t) to hear that sound, the audio file is located at http://f21.putfile.com/getfile/1202092920video1234sslash31810064962.wma

That eerie sound reminds me strongly of a similar sound heard in an old Japanese film called “Kaidan” from 1964. 

The film consists of 4 short stories – the one called “Black Hair” features a fantastic sequence of horror. Silence with the horrendous crescendo of disintegrating rotten wooden floor boards. Amplified and somehow distorted. Reverberating. Crunching. Hollow bamboo sticks falling a short distance onto a woven fibre mat.

And that is precisely what I think the sound is like. Decaying rotten wood breaking. Or a bundle of dry old bamboo sticks falling and striking varied surfaces. Decay and rottenness. Dry sticks - drumsticks - being pulled over a rusted grate. That's what it sounds like to me. I have this idea of it being wooden. The Japanese producers of that “Kaidan” film used a similar sound – it is terrifying. You have to hear that breaking dry rotten wood flying apart with a deep guttural clicking "flicking apart" sound. 

What time of day did you record this sound?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 9, 2008)

I heard three separate components - 

A steady low frequency rumble resembling wind noise. I'm guessing this was recorded near an air vent?

A constant "chirping" in the background. Maybe a squeaky blower bearing?

A single scraping sound containing a significant reverb tail. I'm also guessing this is a bad bearing, momentarily dragging, and the sound is reverberating in the air ducts.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2008)

This was recorded at two in the morning, i work nights so the wifes home with the baby......and to jen and i it sounds like mommy, mother. I belong to a dozen paranormal forums and active in ghosthunting as well and some of them agree with what i think its saying. You also have to remember that this is a Class C so not everyone is going to hear what the other person is going to hear. Here's a link to some of my stuff if you guys would like to check them out.....and it may also help if you guys downloaded Wavepad or Audacity.......its free and it makes analyzing the evp or noise so much better. Dont think you guys want to spend 350 bones for an audio program. And this was the best i could do with the audio segment since if one were to hear the original it would have been hard to hear it. The audio part of trying to get evps is what Jen and i like to do. We have vids and pics with nothing on them and in the house that we live in they seem to show when were not ready. On some nights they like to knock on the door whether its the front or back, and they seem to have a fancy with the silverware as well, and all this seems to happen in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2008)

I posted this section of the audio on page three of this topic.....in the audio you can hear me say closet because that was where i was going to ut the recorder and another voice seems to chime in.....and just to let you guys know that i was home alone that night. The audio was caught on analog and digital as well.

http://media.putfile.com/dvr2


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 10, 2008)

This is all very interesting.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 10, 2008)

Definitely! :thumbsup:


----------



## primox1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Im all creeped out reading this thread, and the others alike. I cant even get myself to listen to your recordings alfreddajero. I know...im a wimp! :mecry:


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey its all good, some find the voices freaky but you also have to understand that there trying to communicate the best way that they can. Sometimes when Jen and I listen to the audio it may sound mean and sometimes they cus us out. Its just one of my hobbies that i enjoy.


----------



## paxxus (Dec 10, 2008)

This thread is truly fascinating to me - but probably not in the way most of you think


----------



## Illum (Dec 11, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Hey its all good, some find the voices freaky but you also have to understand that there trying to communicate the best way that they can. Sometimes when Jen and I listen to the audio it may sound mean and sometimes they cus us out. Its just one of my hobbies that i enjoy.



+1, keeping in mind that we live in seperate dimensions...just we have time, they don't..and for that matter those who have failed to move on will repetitively do what they were doing before death and may continue on with their lives [doors closing, lights turning on in an abandoned home, etc] thinking nothing of the abrupt end to life or death as we know it, simply because there is no concept of it. 

Those who are trying to communicate will use mediums that exist on both sides of the wall...light, sound, some type of energy apparently obvious to animals and ESD monitors. They may be frustrated about something and want to show you where to look but bridging the gap ghosthunters and cheap thrill finders sometimes get mauled, then we think that ghost is evil when really the concept of a wound, pain, or cut may be as nonexistent to their world as the expression "I can smell purple" in ours. 

I don't have the fancy meters and gadgets, just a bug detector and a compass and I've looked at strange readings from a few houses. I've found houses that looks great on the outside, but changes hands more often than the rest. While some the readings are just ridiculous where you get this "attraction" to it as if the house was a huge magnet but otherwise its usually very low increment changes. 

Regarding strange noises, it could be thermal expansion of structs in the roof, around water lines, water line pings, leaky air ducts, a protrusion leading from an extraction vent or a blow vent, etc...heck, my house makes more noise than I would ever hope to think. During the summer, where half of the roof is under a canopy while the middle is baking under the sun..."snap! crackle! pop!" was common...but it never seemed to do any damage...the roof held up fine all year with those storms comin and leaving.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 12, 2008)

Very well said i commend you on your post. I have always been fascinated with the afterlife and the paranormal. I have been doing this for a long time as a hobby and the same goes for rc's, and i guess that i will always be intrigued by it.


----------

